# Early season shrooms!?



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

I always seem to find nice hauls of yellows towards the "end" of season, but i struggle to find the early varieties. I find a few dogpeckers (i think they are refered to as half frees on here) in a couple spots anually but rarely a black. I followed this board last year for the first time (and last years version was much more user friendly), and so far this year, so the basic ideas are ash and poplar trees on south facing banks early for blacks. Am i missing anything? Just looking for some pointers, have plenty of area.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

You wont find many tulip poplar on south facing hillsides, except down low near the creeks, poplars prefer the cool side of the hill...thats where you need to be


----------



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks thunter. You saying east or north banks for tulip poplars? Went out this evening and tried to locate some on an east bank, but once i am in the woods i am not sure if they are poplars or not. I need some work with my tree id. Most of my finds come from dead elms. Any other trees i should try for blacks?


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Even with a field guide, finding and identifying trees is a tough chore.....so many look alike and without leaves and fruits or berries on the trees, it's almost impossible to nail it down to an exact species.....I prefer to go with someone I trust and have them teach me as we go...


----------



## sponge69 (Apr 12, 2013)

10 small greys found today in west central IN. (small). they are coming!!!


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea bigcat. At least with the type of terrain in my area, that's where I prefer to hunt. I've seen pics &amp; video of black patches &amp; the surrounding area looked very different from what im used to hunting, so i don't know that there is a right or wrong area to look. Depending on who ya talk to, you'll get 20 different answers here.
Mostly it takes a lot of time &amp; hiking. Once you've located a patch, pay attention to all the details. They aren't there by chance, but for a reason. Duplicate it. 
When your hunting yellows, your not haphazzardly wandering around hoping to find some. Your targeting specific trees/areas. It's no different finding blacks.
I don't believe the blacks are tied to poplar in the same sense as yellows are to elm. I just believe both prefer the same conditions. Poplar are pretty easy to identify, even w/o leaves. You won't see any branches for a long ways up the trunk and they are straight as telephone poles, like I said before, they like cool conditions.
Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info thunter. I hope to find some blacks this year. Went out in Vinton County all afternoon and only found a couple of false morels. Woods looked like it was in pretty good shape but just no finds. Any day now!!!!


----------



## chuck d (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey thunder how have u been? Big cat they.should be up in Vinton cuz they are up in Fairfield Co. None of them I have found were very big today but there up. All found were by ash trees on south facing slopes. Nothing on the east or west slopes around poplar yet. Trees just started getting some green in them the last 2 days. Weather warms up again its on.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Good chuck....craving a mess of shrooms big time, next week we'll be frying em up :lol:


----------



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Today was a one time hunt in vinton county. I walked some land my uncle was looking to buy for hunting and i took the opportunity to check out some new land. It was supposedly select cut about eight years ago, but it was more like clear cut. I live and usually hunt private and public in coshocton county. Will try again tomorrow and sunday! Good luck to you all.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep, logging will kill a woods every time
One of my fav spots had just a few trees cut, near the patch, not in it and i havnt found anything there since


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Right ksu, gotta put your time into it. Getting there first counts for alot too  .....good luck to ya this season. I see you already have some tied down,....end of next week should be good.


----------



## sponge69 (Apr 12, 2013)

ahoy mates..found about 40 blacks in west southern IN today! these are fresh..still they produce in plentiful hunny loads every year and nothing to carry out 10 lbs in this spot. It is still early but "They are UP!!!" Im figuring by Tuesday we should be picking the whole hillside like years past! Good luck all!


----------



## netmanjack (Apr 10, 2013)

Check around l wild cherry trees Bigcat. Here in knox county that is the best place to find blacks. They come on early in the season. If I'm finding yellows the blacks are usually gone.


----------



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Any reports of finds in coshocton county?
Have been out four days in a row and nothing yet. Vinton on thursday Coshocton on saturday and sunday and guernsey today. Elms, poplars, ash, cherry, and an old apple orchard...........still nothing.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

From all the reports, you'll probably start seeing some by the end of this week or the first of next week.


----------



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tips everyone!! Went out today in coshocton and found one tiny tiny black. covered it up til the weekend, hopefully nobody gets it. Found it on a south facing bank between an ash and two small cherry trees. Maybe in a few days there will be a whole mess there! 

Anyone else find any in coshocton?


----------



## bigcatriverrunner (Apr 10, 2013)

Went out today again in coshocton county and no shrooms. One tick, mayapples from 1"-10" depending on how high on the hill i was, and plenty of other fungi though. Any day now!


----------

